# Port Scan - Utilitaire de réseau, http://check.sdv.fr/



## eric_d (28 Février 2005)

Bonjour à tour, 
j'ai une petit question: pourquoi quand je vais sur le site check.sdv.fr il me dit que je n'ai aucun port d'ouvert et quand j'utilise utilitaire réseau/Port Scan il me dit que j'ai les ports 20 21 80 d'ouvert....
merci pour les réponses........


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Mars 2005)

Essaies de faire le test avec Little Snitch.
Cette petite appli te permet de savoir quels sont les ports ouverts, dès qu'une application se connecte à Internet.


----------



## theric (2 Mars 2005)

A mon avis le site t'indique que les ports ne sont pas visibles. S' ils ne sont pas visibles c'est que le pare-feu fonctionne bien.


----------

